# On a Walmart run today... 12 stores...will post what I see.



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Walmart sets "our" section of the store 2x per year, and I go out to see that it is set properly, etc...
They have different sets based on size and demographics, so I get to make a huge Walmart tour. 

I have only seen scant sightings of HW stuff so far, but they were re-hanging shelves and had the Plan-o-gram printouts in the last store. 

Will post either here or in the main thread, but I fear the general "sightings" thread is too long.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking forward to hearing your report!
I checked out 3 locations over the week-end - unopened boxes in one, nothing in the other two. Are they starting later this year, or am I growing more impatient in my old age?


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ours had the Candy Aisle up.... in groceries....no HAlloween just autmn/fall stuff..that was as of today here in central Florida


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Very disappointing, folks...

Most stores have nothing up, a couple have started making way and 2 stores had most of the section up. 

There are approximately 100 feet of costumes and 80 feet of decor stuff out. The decor is very much recycled... sigh.... tombstones, foggers, fencing, etc... all the same stuff from years past. Even the wall clings are the same. 

The only thing really jumping out is that all the lights are LED. 25 ct strings are $3.50 and 50 ct strings are $7.00. Pumpkin lights are all LED now... pumpkin stencils looked like the same sets as before.

I'm waiting for that hopefully additional 20 feet of props to show up...

Even at Target, most of the stuff is recycled. Maybe not from Target last year, but from other retailers now showing up at Target. The lighting strings are pretty cool and get more advanced...and MORE EXPENSIVE. 

Will be out more this week... hopefully something worth photographing...


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*I was extremely disappointed by Walmart last year. Really hoping it's back this year. They had no setups here last year, just candy all over and a few decorations.*


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

*later setup?*

i was wondering the same thing, if they're all setting up later this year or if i'm just to excited and to impatient.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Went to my local wallyworld last night and they had costumes, costumes and more costumes. No props at all. Needless to say, I was disappointed.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Walmart and Target last night....left emptihanded. Pretty much the same stuff as last year. I'll go back and get a few of the 3ft skelies for $10 at Walmart but nothing else is calling to me this year.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

It does feel late this year. Back to school was over a while ago and after that then the orange and black comes out in stores 

Nothing at the Walmart by me on Wed. The Target looked pretty sad but not much was out yet.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

The reason it feels late is because Labor Day is a week later this year than last year, so these stores are putting stuff out later Halloween wise because of that.

For the LED lights what type are they?

Are they like this style, and do they come in purple? I don't like the other LED lights that are really small.
Halloween Lighted Decorations | Black Light Look LED C6 Lights - American Sale


These are the type of LED's I DON'T like:

Halloween Lights | Halloween LED Orange Light Set - American Sale


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Our walmart has some costumes and lots of shelf space. They are just putting it out at a snail's pace. In the candy section, with the exception of candy corn, pretty much everything is just the everyday stuff only displayed in orange boxes. No Halloween M&M's or anything like that. I thought that was odd.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Wal-Mart was bad last year. I do not have great hopes of them redeeming themselves this year.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> The reason it feels late is because Labor Day is a week later this year than last year, so these stores are putting stuff out later Halloween wise because of that.
> 
> For the LED lights what type are they?
> 
> ...



I saw these type at big lots, I remember seeing them in the christmas area so I cant recall all the colors but I remember they had a pink that I really liked.  I agree, I dont like the little rounded off type of LEDs, bleh.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

wilbret said:


> Very disappointing, folks...
> 
> sigh.... tombstones, foggers, fencing, etc...


FOGGERS.......

Over here there is none available, only place to get them is on eby but they go for more than 40-50£....

All the stores that are likely to have foggers dont have them this year...

SIGH.....


Ruggerz


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

dont get too excited.. walmart is just getting set and wont have much this year! mostly candy, costumes, and party supplies. Although each wm is different and some may cary more then others. I work there and I have seen the plan-o-grams. dont waste time making special trips looking for cool deco.. they wont have any!!! try walmart.com or another retailer


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Local Wal-Mart is getting things out. Saw 3 Gemmy figures : Skeletal Greeting Butler - decent looking, apparently says alot of phrases; Skeletal Baseball Park Vendor - pretty clever, it is dressed in distressed baseball vendor clothing and carrying a large rectangular vendor tray with strap around the neck; Greeter witch - not impressed.
Our local K-Mart had most of their items out, including the Gemmy Jason for $199 and a cute l'il talking butler - 36" tall with a very nicely sculpted caracature face.


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*K-Mart*

I have to say K-Mart got the jump on Halloween this year the two in my town was pretty much set up, but go figure just an hop, skip, jump away they was putting out Christmas stuff also.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I live in Canada and my Walmart JUST started putting things out, I have yet to visit the "bigger" Walmart which is more like a superstore, in hopes a lot more things will be there.

I will post some pictures of what I found kind of interesting, I am hoping once the shevles and aisles are FILLED there will be new stuff to buy and use for my haunt. The best place to grab stuff is the small moms and pops stores. There is this store that sets up near a university here and they have begun selling stuff already, a big Halloween sign hangs out front and I bought a skull fogger there last year which worked GREAT!! I am hoping this store and party packagers will have some new goodies this year. I will check out Walmart because I've bought some nice strobe lights and what not from there as well.

Here as my pictures so far.

View attachment 6090


View attachment 6091


View attachment 6092


View attachment 6093


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Went to some more stores today, and folks... this year isn't going to be as good as the last, but it has been on a downhill slide for the past few years. 

The sections are pretty large, but it is mostly costumes and decor stuff. Plates, bowls, window clings, creepy cloth, etc... 

I am not seeing anything really ground breaking. 

Walmart is in the midst of a huge re-branding and market share initiative "Project Impact."
If your local store isn't being renovated now, expect it in the next year. 

Was just at Costco, and they have 4+ aisles of Christmas and ONE FREAKING Halloween rack. Costumes and only two props...giant bats and something else. No inflatables out, but you bet they've got animated reindeer and snowglobes up!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Kmart is dead here. You have to drive 50 miles to find a store, and they are old and dirty. 
In my old hometown, they still have 4 Kmarts, but they have been on life support for years.

It's kinda sad, since we just picked them up as a customer.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Pogs*

If you have studied the planogram, what you see is likely what is going to be in every store.
They only a few formats, and they reduced the number dramatically this year by eliminating "Hispanic and Affluent" traited stores. 



FEAR said:


> dont get too excited.. walmart is just getting set and wont have much this year! mostly candy, costumes, and party supplies. Although each wm is different and some may cary more then others. I work there and I have seen the plan-o-grams. dont waste time making special trips looking for cool deco.. they wont have any!!! try walmart.com or another retailer


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the 411, guys. I think I may take a pass on Walmart this year altogether. They had VERY little at the Walmarts near me last year, and if this year's offerings will be fewer, I'm out!

It's the dadgum economy. Target seems to have about 2/3 of last year's, Big Lots (near me anyway) has less than 1/2, etc. Even Garden Ridge seemed to have about 2/3 of last year's selection. 

I'll be curious to see what the Xmas selections look like. And I'll probably be bitter about it, so maybe I ought not look at all ;>

The reshuffle Wilbret referenced have already occurred here. Be prepared to not know where anything is in the store if your local Maulmarts haven't been "reformatted" already!

BTW Wilbret, that kitty in your avatar pic is the cutest thing I've seen today


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's my theory from last year...

Halloween was HUGE in 2005. So, in 2006 stores stocked at level "150" versus "100"
They had TONS of excess inventory. Retailers were stuck marking stuff down and vendors took the hit.
In 2006 they thought things would be okay stocked up at "150" again... same results.
So, in 2007 they just put the same crap out again.
And in 2008, they put the same crap from 2006 out again.

I think eventually we'll be back to paper skeletons and crepe paper pumpkins... ;-)


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Local Wal-Mart is getting things out. Saw 3 Gemmy figures : Skeletal Greeting Butler - decent looking, apparently says alot of phrases; Skeletal Baseball Park Vendor - pretty clever, it is dressed in distressed baseball vendor clothing and carrying a large rectangular vendor tray with strap around the neck; Greeter witch - not impressed.
> Our local K-Mart had most of their items out, including the Gemmy Jason for $199 and a cute l'il talking butler - 36" tall with a very nicely sculpted caracature face.


Hold the phone. What Saw 3 Gemmy figures? What do they do, and what are they (character)?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Sweet. We need local walmart employee to list items on the planogram printout!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd say HomeGoods has kicked everyone's butt as far as decor goes!

They don't sell costumes or many props however. Target, Kmart are kicking Walmart's butt big time lol.

Halloween Express has it made in the costume and prop dept.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh & to think I thought I was just loosing more of my mind! I can't find anything at Walmart anymore in the spot where it use to be. And that walking from aisle thru aisle gets old in that big superstore of ours. I had been looking for halloween stuff in Walmart everytime I went into that store. Finally I gave up, I wondered when the heck they were gonna put the stuff out.

moonstarling61....nice to see you made a trip up here from down under!lol How's the Knee?

the Muffster


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

12 stores? Wow. We don't even have that many Wal-Marts within a 1 hour dirve of us any direction.

I worked for Wal-Mart off and on for 12 years. Seems they're kind of late getting Halloween up to me. When I was there it always had to be completely set up 2 weekends after back to school week. Of course they have that new CEO now who never even worked at the Company while Sam was still alive (joined Wal-Mart in 1995 - Sam Walton died in 1992). I fear as time goes by that that company's leaders are going to be more and more clueless.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL - Maulmart 
And K-Fart - nothing good this year either

I usually buy some Halloween lights at either one,
but this year, not so much -


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> LOL - Maulmart
> And K-Fart - nothing good this year either
> 
> I usually buy some Halloween lights at either one,
> but this year, not so much -



Well my local Kmart has Jason and the small butler that many like and they still haven't put everything out yet.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Ha, I don't know if having a lot of Walmart's nearby is a good thing or not...

I have a list of stores broken down by the assortment mix and distance. I don't have it in front of me, but in the Atlanta area it is more than you can even drive to in a few days.


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

We have 2 walmarts in town,either one has nothing good,I asked the manager and she said they were basically doing costumes ,hardly any props!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Seems like Walmart is cutting back this year due to the recession, so the more expensive items must either be on their website or their more high volume stores. At least the lifesize props are on their website and you can get free shipping to your store.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

We have a test Walmart store up the road that I need to visit... it is the largest format they have and one of the top volume stores in the country. If they don't have cool stuff out, we'll know what to expect.

On the flip side... we still have Spirit, Halloween USA, Halloween Express, Halloween Thrills, Party City and maybe others nearby.... 

If they don't have great stuff, at least it's good atmosphere. ;-)


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

moonstarling61 said:


> Thanks Muffy
> 
> and yeppers-- I have always read ALL the boards  but I was infuriated w MAULMART today as I know they probably have xmas trees out in the garden section (didn't go that far because of my knee) but are devoting not much to Halloween


I have been trying to find a tree from Wal-Mart, but they don't even have those out here. Usually by now they have Halloween decor out here, and are working on Christmas and I can find light hooks for gutters, and a tree to use for my halloween tree (in the Christmas section :mine broke last year and I need a new one :dang kitties) 

On a positive note. I did see today that they had the aisle cleared out and pegs up and orange backing up for the halloween section, and all the boxes were sitting in the floor at the end (or at least a great deal of them were), and so they should have a large amount of the Halloween stuff out here tomorrow I'll try to go and take some pictures of what they have.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

moonstarling61 said:


> Thanks Muffy
> 
> The knee is still painful..ack, will be for sometime  That is why I am sewing... I just looked up JoAnns and halloween fabric is 1/2 the price per yard then *MAUL*mart has it...
> 
> and yeppers-- I have always read ALL the boards  but I was infuriated w MAULMART today as I know they probably have xmas trees out in the garden section (didn't go that far because of my knee) but are devoting not much to Halloween


errm...my WalMart dedicates the garden department to Halloween so maybe you should start in that section next time 


They have at least 6 aisles thus far but nothing too impressive. Mainly costumes and party props.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

The new layouts have the HW section immediately at the front entrance opposite the grocery section. They have a few very wide rows of party supplies, then 2 rows of costumes, and one of props and decor. 

I am hopeful that they will add more to it, but it looks pretty complete. 

After HW, I wonder if this section will be a seasonal section or if it will be a dollar section like Target?


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

the new walmart layouts have a "celebration" area near the front door. this is for all seasonal items.. halloween, xmas, valentines, easter, summer This is confirmed by my market manager (used to be called district mgr). 

some stores may have more props then others depending on their footage and location.. but there isnt going to be much to speak of @ the jersey shore.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ours puts out in the garden section.They started today all they had was some cling on's-wigs-and some hanging ghost so far.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

still nothing here but candy and some costumes. getting worried. has anyone seen the big cauldron's this year? never had a use for one before and this year i'm in dire need of it.


----------



## krazycatlady (Sep 16, 2009)

My one walmart last year had a LOT of great stuff but after they did a remodel they took away a large portion of the craft section and moved what used to be the two big holiday rows and moved them around so they dont even have a halloween section anymore. I was so happy with them last year and looked forward to going this year but was highly disappointed. Hopefully closer to October they'll have more, maybe they just didnt get more in yet.


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

go to target. they had a very cool skull shaped cauldron ... alittle overpriced but very cool looking


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

If you go to WalMart.com, and you go under standing props, it says to check some large animatronics whether or not they have them in stores. Well, the animatronics I checked (I really don't care about these, but I just wanted to check), they weren't at any of the stores yet in my area. That's within a 100 miles also. I was in a CVS yesterday, and they were just getting a box of Halloween cutouts, and scene setters. They were still in the box, but not put up. 

I'm just such in a rush to see Halloween merchandise, but again we aren't in October yet. We still have 12 days till October.


----------



## Fortune Bubble (Oct 20, 2008)

Both of our Wal-Marts have only costumes, candy, party favors and lights right now. I don't expect it to get much better this year. Gonna check out Target and Big Lots later today.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

No adult costumes but quite a few children's. Wigs and makeup, a few accessories like swords, knives, etc. TONS of huge plastic bowls, cups, and napkins. A few window clings and that is it as far as decor. Still a lot of empty shelves, as if there is more to come but it's getting pretty late by walmart standards.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

one cool thing about walmart.com is you can buy the stuff, sometimes cheaper then in-store, then have it sent to your local store (site to store) and not pay shipping charges.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*same here*



Fortune Bubble said:


> Both of our Wal-Marts have only costumes, candy, party favors and lights right now. I don't expect it to get much better this year. Gonna check out Target and Big Lots later today.


Mine too. Really crappy selection. Nothing great.

I was sad.....


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

I havent even found anything decent on wm.com


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Halloween_Mom said:


> Mine too. Really crappy selection. Nothing great.
> 
> I was sad.....


Me too i went to 2 walmarts yesterday they had nothing but costumes and accessories


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I saw the big plastic cauldrons at Party City last week for either $6.99 or $7.99. I don't remember the dimensions, but they're the largest I've seen. I have one already, I can stand in it with my legs not touching the sides, and the top comes up around the top of my calf. Good description, eh? 

They had them in black and "rusted". The rusted looked more brassy to me, but still not bad.


----------



## Dancing Spirit (Sep 8, 2008)

I went to Wal-mart the other day and they had 5 or 6 isles of mostly wasted space. Costumes, candy, party favors, and only 1 "significant" decoration/prop that I saw was the black with neon outlined JOLs (same as last year)

I do like that they have some of the stuff that Target had last year, and the candy filled lab flasks are pretty cool. 

I noticed it in both Wal-mart and Target, that they are obviously stocking much less merch this year, even the pegs that they are using to hold the items are spaced out. In previous years there was usually so much stuff it was all crammed in wherever they could make a spot. It's kind of depressing looking.

I think both W and T seam to be concentrating their efforts on the young kids parties based on the merch I have seen. Personaly, I think they are going to still be left with a lot of merch, just not the stuff that most of us will be wanting to buy. Just my two cents.


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

All the major retailers got cheap on halloween this year. I have even seen preliminary plans at walmart for "the other holiday" and they cut back on indoor and outdoor deco and certain lights sets.


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is some thing scary!
Just returned from Lowe's and they only have an end cap of Halloween items; AND they are putting up X-mas... In the isles behind the Halloween display. 
Our Walmart is all costumes to, so far... not looking good any where here.


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

gotta shop the online haunt suppliers or scour ebay for the ocasional deal... which I have found a few, but the closer to the big day you get the more they try to rob you


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Good luck! Wal Mart sucks! I used to go there and their whole garden department was dedicated to tons of Halloween stuff. The past 2 years, they have 2 half isles with paper products and 4-5 costumes and some candy. Have they become anti-halloween?


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i agree i just left walmart..and they didnt have much of anything at all..not even any inflatables either...wth???


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

i dont think anti halloween.. just horrible buyers that dont know how to run the business.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

My Walmart had nothing either. Just more of the kiddie and party stuff like the others.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I picked up a few items from Walmart..will post them tomorrow..


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

Well at least I'm not going crazy. I thought I was seeing things when I saw the Walmart by me had two 20' islands of costumes and about 12 feet total for lights and other party items. They only had 4 tombstones and not a single fog machine or even a cheap skull. What is really nuts is that they've broken down the costumes into dollar increments. They actually have a section for $17 and then one for $20. Really? A $3 dollar difference taking up space that could have housed the most basic and best selling props. I've been in the store 4 times in the last week and each time I have only seen one other person in the Halloween section. At least an aisle full of props can attract people into the sales area. Last year there were always a lot of people looking at the variety of decorations. Now, it is just kids' costumes and the area is devoid of customers. I wonder if anyone has brought this up to a store manager yet.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Two isles and the entire inside garden department is up*

Our Walmart is up and running with its Halloween products. I'm going to try to take some pictures when I head out tomorrow. Two isles and the back, inside part of the garden dept. was up. It's a main Walmart hub because the next closest one is about a 30 minute drive away. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

The two Walmarts by me stink this year - as of last week. I am blessed that my local DoItCenter manager goes all out for the Halloween stuff - they have the best selection I have seen around here. The Targets are setting up some good stuff too. I was going to go by Walmart again this week and we shall see.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

The Targets here in Vegas have some decent stuff, does not look like its all the way up yet though, some stoneish resin tombstones if your wanting something grander looking than the Styrofoam standard hitting the market these days. Target also seems to be going with a haunted heraldry theme (Royalty, skulls with crowns, VERY p-i-m-p, though I'm not cool enough to say that I think) and a monsters theme.... they also have some fun stuff in the home area, like a dancing Skelly shower curtain, which would be up in my house all year if i was a single girl... lol. HOWEVER, they also have decor and cards up for that oddly cheerful wintry holiday. It's really bugging me.

I have been to several medium-high volume Walmart super centers in town and saw much as the same as everyone else, very very few props, a ton of costume isles and just as many if not MORE rows of candy isles, which makes sense since the one which actually had an entire area dedicated to Halloween was in an affluent area, where most of the kids go to get candy (trick or treating is not terribly popular in this town outside of safe streets and middle class neighborhoods to the rich suburbs and fringes.... I'm working on changing that.) I will say how ever they have a lovely smelling caramel and pumpkin spice smelling candles this year,which I highly recommend.

Went to a small Halloween Express near where I live and it was all costumes and very few props... which is to be expected in a high density area like my part of town...

Joanns and Michaels are some of the better places to get some nice stuff here in Vegas... and they were up first...

As mentioned by someone else Lowes only has an endcap dedicated to Halloween... and some decently nice inflatables if your in to that sort of thing. 

The 99cent store has at least an entire aisle dedicated to lil snippits of Halloween goodness, and the Goodwill Halloween sale is up and running, but most of their items are full to 3/4ths price C).

The Party City in my area is halfup, but the decor is really, really slim so far. I'll go to one in the Summerlin area sometime this week as well.

There is a huge (LIKE HOLY GEEZE HUGE) Spirit Halloween store that I tried to get in to this weekend but they were closed by the time I got there... I have a vague feeling its a lot of costumes though. I'll be hitting that place up by this weekend....

I'll keep you guys posted on what I find in other stores as I go, as the Las Vegas market is an interesting indicator of how Halloween looks this year. (Dear Mayor Goodman, what ever happened to the Halloween Parade we were promised?)


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Been to three local walmarts and they are pathetic. Won't be back this year. Kmart is also terrible., Big Lots has nex to nothing and Target is flat! A really disappointing year and it won't get better. By mid October the Halloween stuff will start getting condensed for Xmas. Party City is "fair" but has a lot of the same stuff as before. Spirit is okay as well but slow to stock and are still getting stuff in.


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

We no longer have K-Mart where I live. 
And they are totally re-arranging my Wal-Mart, and I can't find anything! Obviously I found some Halloween stuff, not much though. Some costumes, and some party stuff like plates and napkins. No good props though. 
And I usually LOVE Garden Ridge this time of year, but they only have like 2 aisles of Halloween. The rest of the store is CONSUMED with Christmas stuff!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Boy nice to know I'm not the only one disappointed in this year's store offerings. Been to Walgreens, Walmart, Target, Party City, Fred Meyers and the local Everything Party. Except for Walgreens and Everything Party all had empty shelves awaiting stuff. I was even more amazed that my Target has almost as much Christmas stuff on the shelves as Halloween. Everything Party usually has the best new props but the only thing that preaked my interest was a skeleton rock band complete with bone instruments, but at $779 not on my budget.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> Been to three local walmarts and they are pathetic. Won't be back this year. Kmart is also terrible., Big Lots has nex to nothing and Target is flat! A really disappointing year and it won't get better. By mid October the Halloween stuff will start getting condensed for Xmas. Party City is "fair" but has a lot of the same stuff as before. Spirit is okay as well but slow to stock and are still getting stuff in.


Kmart was pretty weak here, too. Same with Big Lots. Haven't been to Walmart yet, have to buy a TON of black spray paint for the new cemetery fence and gate. So, we'll check them out then. Our Target wasn't too bad. Definitely not as good as years past, but WAY better than most stores we've been to.


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

It's not the STORE or STORE MANAGERS that makes these descissions. I work for the company. It was a corporate descission. I urge ALL haunters to call 1-800-walmart and complain. maybe next year they will have listened to us all!


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

I was at Wal Mart this past weekend and while the set up wasn't exactly what I like, they did have a healthy amount of party items and costumes. Most of the props and lighting, etc was still being set up it seemed with workers bustlin' around.
I read the comments above- but when i was there, taped next to the layout maps in one section still being set up was a company directive saying that they expected a 6% increase in Halloween spending and a 82% sell through rate, with the company emphasis on super stores and ones with outdoor depts.
So someone seems to be grabbing this stuff up, even if it's not us hardcore enthusiasts. 

Oh, and I bought a TON of the battery operated votives. 3 for 3 bucks is a bargain in my book.


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

you didnt read it completely. it says an increase in "party goods spending due to halloween being on a weekend"


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

So, you mean just party items in general then and not Halloween specific ones?
Ahhhh... okay.


----------



## FEAR (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah. they expected an increase in halloween party goods. they also went to packaged costumes this year inseatd of the old hanging on a hanger costumes... whish is the only smart thing they did this year


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, here's my WA state Walmart update.

2 isles of Candy
2 isles of "autumn" related stuff (bowls, table clothes, pumpkins)
9 isles of Halloween (this includes costumes, decorations, party stuff)

There seems to be an overload of costumes this year. Tons of costumes. They are still setting up everything, but there is some out. But, I don't find the Walmart stuff as fun as going to the Walgreens down the street.

Walmart did have tombstones, pumpkins, party supplies and skeletons, but there wasn't anything I couldn't live without, and that says a lot. 

I have some pictures, and I'll post soon, or have IslandCryptKeeper do it for me. More to come later.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Wow. I was shocked when I dropped by our Walmart on Saturday - taking a break from seting up the Haunt. There are four aisles dedicated to Halloween - Candy, costumes, masks, makeup, candles, accessories, BUT NO PROPS. Part of one gondola has cases of spiderweb, but NO PROPS. Last year they had the cauldron stirring witch, a head lifter and at least one aisle for nothing but props. 

Looks finished with lots and lots of costumes showing. Very disappointing.


----------



## Dancing Spirit (Sep 8, 2008)

LT Scare said:


> Wow. I was shocked when I dropped by our Walmart on Saturday - taking a break from seting up the Haunt. There are four aisles dedicated to Halloween - Candy, costumes, masks, makeup, candles, accessories, BUT NO PROPS. Part of one gondola has cases of spiderweb, but NO PROPS. Last year they had the cauldron stirring witch, a head lifter and at least one aisle for nothing but props.
> 
> Looks finished with lots and lots of costumes showing. Very disappointing.


 
I really liked the witch they had last year and I kick myself for not getting one. They were only 99, but I decided to wait and I was out of luck. 

I did run into one nice suprise tonight. I went into an Ace Hardware and they have a really nice Witch stiring a cauldron, with fog, but they want 199. They also had some other Gemmy products and FX (I believe) graveyard dust, broken glass, fake wounds, and powdered blood. A lot of their halloween was on sale for 50% off.

I got the graveyard dust for 2.99 and the broken glass for 4.99 each.

I will have to keep and eye out to see if the witch goes on sale!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

strublay said:


> I'll keep you guys posted on what I find in other stores as I go, as the Las Vegas market is an interesting indicator of how Halloween looks this year. (Dear Mayor Goodman, what ever happened to the Halloween Parade we were promised?)


Have you been to Halloweentown on Lake Mead Blvd.? I keep meaning to go, but I hate being the only person in a store, and I never see anyone else in there. I also figure their prices are probably higher than the temp stores.

I've been everywhere else you mentioned, except Target and Spirit...I'm dying to go to both. (and to go back to Big Lots, now that I expect they'll be fully stocked, if that amounts to anything)


----------



## Chemo101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Seems to be a consistent theme. My Walmart, Target, and Big Lots were much the same. A lot less of the good stuff this year. I found some cheap ravens for my tombstones at the dollar store but haven't seen much else. I've been avoiding buying online due to shipping but it looks like that's the way to go this year. It's a shame. I just think these vendors don't want to get stuck with the inventory but you can't sell what you don't put out. It's almost like they are artificially dictating a down market.

Personally, I hate Halloween Express. Overpriced. I can usually only find low quality high priced items. I'll pass.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Our Target had one side of one gondola dedicated to small props and lights - but their large center area was still dwindling school stuff, so more could be on the way there. Regardless, they already had much more than Walmart's cobwebs. 

FWIW


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> Have you been to Halloweentown on Lake Mead Blvd.? I keep meaning to go, but I hate being the only person in a store, and I never see anyone else in there. I also figure their prices are probably higher than the temp stores.
> 
> I've been everywhere else you mentioned, except Target and Spirit...I'm dying to go to both. (and to go back to Big Lots, now that I expect they'll be fully stocked, if that amounts to anything)


Yes Ma'am, I went in there last year, and yes they are a bit on the expensive side. Obviously run by a Halloween fanatic/props person, most of their store displays are hand made from styrofoam and hand painted... which is rather awesome.... very mausoleum-y and worth a visit just to see.... 
I remember seeing a lot of costumes last year (all excluding the ONE costume piece I needed... *sigh*), a lot of gag gifts (I ended up picking up fake dog poo for a ... I shouldn't say the exact wording... well a lack of costume award), and they have some cool props too... give it a shot on the weekend, they should have some people there.
On a side note for Halloweentown: If your looking for some serious high end animatronics they actually have them there to buy, or you can put in a dollar to watch them scream... lol (Last year they had a thrashing insane man in straitjacket and chains animatronic, and an electrocution animatronic, both from scare factory I believe). And I'm not talking Gemmy figures.... these are $2000-5000 pneumatic pretties.


----------



## moochelle (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, I'll report on our WallyWorld too.. I'm in southern middle Tennessee. We have both sides of one isle so far in halloween "stuff"... Broken down this way:
95% costumes
5% music cds....

There is also a halloween candy isle (1 side) and about one isle (1 side) to Fall stuff.. Vast majority of that is flower stuff... 

I ended up going to Freds' Dollar Store (kinda like a Dollar General) for a fall table runner today, also one of our 2 Dollar Generals & the Walgreens. Walgreens by far has the most decoration type stuff..But they didn't have much. I did get a cute little table top tombstone that says, "Here lies a good old friend. A great huge rock fell on his head"...LMAO

I am really sad to hear Big Lots isn't looking good. I have to go to the next town over, but they were my last hope  Besides craft stores (also next town over....We have nothing in our town)


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Truthfully, everything is looking pretty sad this year. I haven't seen one single thing that I really wanted..'cept for a massive wall skull at one party store. I think I may break down and go get t today because it doesn't look like my Halloween budget is in jeopardy.


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll check out my local Wal-Mart and report back here...


----------



## Zaktto (Sep 14, 2009)

The K-Mart around here outdone themselves compared to Wal-Mart's sparsity. At K-Mart, I remember seeing two aisles of nothing but adult costumes, three gondolas of children's costumes, and maybe an aisle of candy and other odds and ends. 

If I were to spend money anywhere it would be the Dollar Tree. They had quite a selection of Halloween decor and candy. And the best thing about that place is everything is a dollar.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

By the looks of the stores' selections, I'm not buying much pre-made stuff this year...which is good for 2 reasons. Saving money, and I'm starting to amass more store-bought stuff than I have home-made stuff.

I'll be buying another large cauldron from Party City this year, a glowing beating heart from Spirit for my Bucky, if they have them in stock, and I already got the 3 ft long hanging vampire bat with LED eyes from Walgreens. I might pick up one of the "cute" light-up potion bottles from Kmart, if they still have them next paycheck, but that's about it.

I did pick up some of the Dollar Tree crows, and a few thin tombstones from there and the 99 Cents Only store, for space fillers.

I'll have to check out Halloweentown, just to say I've been there.  There was a temp store at the Meadows Mall last year that had the electric chair prop, which you could put in a dollar and see it work. We did, and I would say it was worth the thousands of dollars that they wanted for it!

I was really disappointed that the Goodwill stores didn't have bubble foggers this year. I was sure they'd have stacks of them. The only decently priced thing in either store I went to, was a $2.99 plug-in carved Jack o' Lantern that I snatched up. Their 3 ft tall cross tombstones were $29.99, and 5 ft hanging ghouls were $39.99. Seems pretty steep for Goodwill, even if it is brand-new merchandise.


----------

